# Has anyone actually seen or heard of this bottle?



## Wildcat wrangler (Jul 8, 2021)

o
I have to say goodbye today, to this bottle that I loved at first site I had an idea it was rare and special- but I’m starting to think there’s only 3 on earth! I started to list it for like $100, but eBay said $350? Within 20 minutes I had like 14 people watching it and over 100 people checking it out in no time. I know there are a lot of people who love Mack bottles, & SF bottles + quack bottles- remedy and cure bottles- so I tried to look it up- I found ONLY 2 and no information online. The first sold on eBay and the second is only an example on Pinterest. The guy who bought mine collects Mack bottles and has never heard of this one.  Have u heard of this one?  (Not mine, bellow- mine is at the top.) 











Zoom in on the embossing on this one, above which is not mine.  Ruff.  The other is on Pinterest:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



God, that’s pretty! I hope I don’t cry shipping it out to that guy?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 8, 2021)

Not being the type of bottle I collect, if it had been mine , it would have been available for sale and I might have missed it, but it is difficult to collect everything.  Sounds like you are surprised at the price you got for it so it exceeded your expectations and that is a good thing.  You may never own another, but that's the way it goes.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jul 8, 2021)

I paid $28 for the 5 boxes…. At this point nothing that I clean the dirt clods out of in there is surprising. It just keeps going. But cha know, I loved having this one here for a bit? So weird not to find anything about it. When I first got it I saw somewhere that he had a bad so this product was the answer! Cuz booze makes everything better, And that’s what medicine was, then. He died a couple years after that- so guessing that’s proof of quackery. He’d be rolling over if he knew about his bottles. Here’s one you might like:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Jul 9, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Not being the type of bottle I collect, if it had been mine , it would have been available for sale and I might have missed it, but it is difficult to collect everything. Sounds like you are surprised at the price you got for it so it exceeded your expectations and that is a good thing. You may never own another, but that's the way it goes.



eBay just got done with me- so I clearly see what you mean about them! So the bottle sold for $325 because the guy was really nice and love’s jj Mack- I could have easily gotten more. eBay was kind enough to deposit $267 of that!? Hidden fees upon fees and working shipping into the total to do their fee crap on,is kind of like taxing taxes. I wish they would do a TRUE summery like a bank statement that’s actually complete. I never paid any attention before today, as the bux are just sitting there for all I ever sold, and it was not about the $-until I see they are the ones getting the $ and I’m dealing with the rest-buying, work,shipping&headaches &the occasional psycho thrown in. To find out what’s up, they want you to wade thru days of articles,& go ask other sellers-your so pissed by time you talk to a human. I need to stick with my cattery business and paintings-or just go hunt bottles in 115 degree heat would be an improvement!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce (Jul 9, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> eBay just got done with me- so I clearly see what you mean about them! So the bottle sold for $325 because the guy was really nice and love’s jj Mack- I could have easily gotten more. eBay was kind enough to deposit $267 of that!? Hidden fees upon fees and working shipping into the total to do their fee crap on,is kind of like taxing taxes. I wish they would do a TRUE summery like a bank statement that’s actually complete. I never paid any attention before today, as the bux are just sitting there for all I ever sold, and it was not about the $-until I see they are the ones getting the $ and I’m dealing with the rest-buying, work,shipping&headaches &the occasional psycho thrown in. To find out what’s up, they want you to wade thru days of articles,& go ask other sellers-your so pissed by time you talk to a human. I need to stick with my cattery business and paintings-or just go hunt bottles in 115 degree heat would be an improvement!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't sold on feeBay for a long time.  The fee structure is outrageous.  For those kind of fees it would be better to consign good bottles to an reliable auction house.  I like to wheel and deal at shows or through the internet.  feeBay has run off nearly all of the best sellers.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jul 12, 2021)

I believe it- it’s a thought just to leave that mess. It seems like it boarders on illegal, the amount of fees and how hidden they are. And putting their listing fees on shipping costs? And if u have an issue or question, go ask those other sellers for help, cuz we pretty much just take your bux! I’ve called with issues, spoken to people that I’m not sure what they were saying in which language- twice on 1 thing-of which I was never helped with. I’d make more $ picking blackberries. Probably, if I needed the money, I would have noticed fees/charges a lot sooner. My thinking WAS I love to shop and find great deals on really different things- and people love the stuff but have already more than filled my bulging place with cool funky stuff. (Hoarder! Lol!) so I decided I could justify the shopping/hunter in me, if it was to find for other people. (And pick and choose for myself, swapping out some of my other stuff, keeping it fresh at home.)But a few of them (or 1 who is posing as “them”) have proven to be true scary, mean spirited ,psycho trolls. Like they are trying to sell railroad lanterns and I restored about 10 that I need to move, which came out, really nice, down to just patina? I never knew anything about the other seller and still don’t, other than above description! Sorry if he thinks my lanterns are sweeter than his! I guess trolling is the new eBay selling tactic? For some? Crazy. I just don’t even need it…. None of it. But still love the scoring of a great deal. We need a website where people can sell just bottles, insulators, & cans - and maybe cleaning/digging equipment only. Something like Letgo or OfferUp, but with a very specific product. An all year online bottle show fleamarket! Even for a reasonable fee, I’d be there. It’s a thought to get another website.


----------



## 5 gallon collector (Aug 8, 2021)

From The Daily Bee, Sacramento, CA, Wednesday Nov 17, 1886, page 1: see attached.
Just why a heart remedy "banishes sick headache" (classic migraine, likely) is unclear, but I suppose it's one of those "good for what ails you" claims.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Dec 4, 2021)

5 gallon collector said:


> From The Daily Bee, Sacramento, CA, Wednesday Nov 17, 1886, page 1: see attached.
> Just why a heart remedy "banishes sick headache" (classic migraine, likely) is unclear, but I suppose it's one of those "good for what ails you" claims.



Impressive! You found his name in print in a place I didn’t find, and I looked everywhere..l.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 4, 2021)

The reason ebay started charging on Shipping is because people would sell stuff on ebay for let's say for example $95 & $5.00 shipping. Then they figured out they could sell the same Item for $5.00 with $95 shipping & only pay ebay the % on $5.00 instead of $95. ebay eliminated this loophole by now charging you a % on shipping. it seems to have worked as the high shipping charges suddenly disappeared. LEON.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 7, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> The reason ebay started charging on Shipping is because people would sell stuff on ebay for let's say for example $95 & $5.00 shipping. Then they figured out they could sell the same Item for $5.00 with $95 shipping & only pay ebay the % on $5.00 instead of $95. ebay eliminated this loophole by now charging you a % on shipping. it seems to have worked as the high shipping charges suddenly disappeared. LEON.


I remember when that used to happen a lot. However they are also charging a percentage fee on taxes paid, which is taxing a tax and should be looked into by the Dept. of Commerce or some other regulatory agency. But they probably won't. Ebay is big business and gets away with a lot of questionable practices.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 7, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> eBay just got done with me- so I clearly see what you mean about them! So the bottle sold for $325 because the guy was really nice and love’s jj Mack- I could have easily gotten more. eBay was kind enough to deposit $267 of that!? Hidden fees upon fees and working shipping into the total to do their fee crap on,is kind of like taxing taxes. I wish they would do a TRUE summery like a bank statement that’s actually complete. I never paid any attention before today, as the bux are just sitting there for all I ever sold, and it was not about the $-until I see they are the ones getting the $ and I’m dealing with the rest-buying, work,shipping&headaches &the occasional psycho thrown in. To find out what’s up, they want you to wade thru days of articles,& go ask other sellers-your so pissed by time you talk to a human. I need to stick with my cattery business and paintings-or just go hunt bottles in 115 degree heat would be an improvement!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you're saying Ebay took almost 18% of the net sale? Sorry that doesn't sound right to me. They take about 12% of the cut.


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 7, 2021)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I remember when that used to happen a lot. However they are also charging a percentage fee on taxes paid, which is taxing a tax and should be looked into by the Dept. of Commerce or some other regulatory agency. But they probably won't. Ebay is big business and gets away with a lot of questionable practices.


It's just the same old story and it's called "GREED" and it will eventually kill the fatted calf.!!!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Dec 22, 2021)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I remember when that used to happen a lot. However they are also charging a percentage fee on taxes paid, which is taxing a tax and should be looked into by the Dept. of Commerce or some other regulatory agency. But they probably won't. Ebay is big business and gets away with a lot of questionable practices.



I didn’t know that! That is so wrong- I need a better way to sell. I just did read that when (often!) eBay’s shipping calculator gives a ridiculous low price, when you have entered the weight and detentions accurately, and you have to pick up that extra shipping cost during a sale? There’s no going back on eBay who should have to eat those costs. No wonder I shipped a huge depression glass pitcher in a flat rate legal envelope! I build a box inside the envelope with lots of bubble wrap, ect. I have even taken those envelopes apart and used them like gift wrap for the boxed item, before. I don’t see where it says you can’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 24, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I didn’t know that! That is so wrong- I need a better way to sell. I just did read that when (often!) eBay’s shipping calculator gives a ridiculous low price, when you have entered the weight and detentions accurately, and you have to pick up that extra shipping cost during a sale? There’s no going back on eBay who should have to eat those costs. No wonder I shipped a huge depression glass pitcher in a flat rate legal envelope! I build a box inside the envelope with lots of bubble wrap, ect. I have even taken those envelopes apart and used them like gift wrap for the boxed item, before. I don’t see where it says you can’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you ever ship something like a depression glass pitcher in an envelope you are playing with fire! Do you know how poorly the USPS treats packages? They are handled dozens of times in shipping and are often thrown into bins or trucks. Especially when employees wouldn't expect a fragile item to be in an envelope! It's really not worth being the risk of getting a defect case opened.


----------



## Old man digger (Jan 8, 2022)

WesternPA-collector said:


> If you ever ship something like a depression glass pitcher in an envelope you are playing with fire! Do you know how poorly the USPS treats packages? They are handled dozens of times in shipping and are often thrown into bins or trucks. Especially when employees wouldn't expect a fragile item to be in an envelope! It's really not worth being the risk of getting a defect case opened.


I gave up selling on eBay a long time ago. That happened when I saw the 12% loss on my part. I still occasionally buy, but that money back guarantee by eBay is a crock of poop. They advertise they will give you your money back. But basically, it's up to you and the seller to work it out. After many mastication's and hoop jumping you MAY get it back.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 8, 2022)

They do Charge about 18% on certain instances, they did it to me after I cancelled a item that had a bid & then on anything I sold after that. Scammers. LEON.


----------



## Old man digger (Jan 8, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> They do Charge about 18% on certain instances, they did it to me after I cancelled a item that had a bid & then on anything I sold after that. Scammers. LEON.


Did you ever try selling on this forum? I haven't so I don't know if there is a charge for the use of this site. At least here you can post a price and see if it goes. If not no biggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

